

$130 wireless touchscreen hacking platform from Kodak  - stcredzero
http://amzn.com/B0030MIU16

======
starkfist
I used to use things like this to make kiosks. It's not multitouch. The touch
display tech can best be described as "janky." It's essentially just using
your finger as a mouse. No comparison to what Apple does. Nobody who has used
an iPhone will still consider non-multitouch touch screens "good enough."

~~~
stcredzero
Compared to the control systems on lots of existing equipment, it's still a
big potential improvement. It's not an iPhone replacement. It's a high
resolution display with touch interface enabler.

A lot of restaurant POS systems would fit nicely on such a device. For that
purpose, you don't even need to have them battery powered. Just make each
waitperson's "login" very rapid. (4 digit PIN?) Scatter these things
throughout the place.

~~~
starkfist
the key word is "potential." I don't see an obvious way to make this much
better than existing industrial touchscreen. Also, there are plenty of
touchscreen kits that don't require taking things apart and figuring out your
own operating system.

~~~
stcredzero
_I don't see an obvious way to make this much better than existing industrial
touchscreen._

There's some nice demo/sales potential, in that it looks a faux iPad. If it's
nice close up, then that is one advantage.

 _Also, there are plenty of touchscreen kits that don't require taking things
apart and figuring out your own operating system._

Part of the fun!

In any case, if entire systems this capable are end-consumer commodity items
for only $129 now, that fact alone is interesting. It's only a matter of time
before someone has a platform at this price point capable of supporting a
browser-centric system. For $129, I think a lot of DIY folks would be willing
to forgo multitouch and be tethered by a thin power cord while on the couch.

------
asolove
Anyone taken it apart to see what hardware is on the inside? If anyone gets
this running with Linux/BSD and a compiler, I'll get together a keyboard
attachment along the lines of: <http://adamsolove.com/index.php?id=3>

------
stcredzero
Odds are, this can be subverted into a programming platform quite easily.

<http://boingboing.net/2010/01/06/kodak-picture-frame.html>

This has serious repercussions on the notion of iPad as an industrial
equipment control device:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1160975>

It has wireless. It's 1/4th the price, and while the touchscreen might not be
as capable, it's probably good enough.

~~~
NathanKP
It probably doesn't have ten hours of battery life.

~~~
stcredzero
You probably don't need 10 hours of battery life for industrial control
applications. Just add some Li-poly modules and a docking station.

------
DenisM
If I may suggest a couple of Android alterantives in $200 price range:

<http://bit.ly/bePvIF>

<http://bit.ly/cUywzo>

The nice thing about them is that you can get right to application development
without inventing your own OS.

Archos has questionable quality reputation, and I don't know anything about
the other device, so buyer beware.

------
imp
Here's the actual url instead of the shortened one that was submitted:
<http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0030MIU16/ref=cm_sw_su_dp>

------
winter_blue
You can get it for about $100 at Provantage:
<http://www.provantage.com/kodak-1338813~7EAK90Q0.htm>

------
jws
Ok, I'll take a run at it. Two on order from Provantage. But it isn't hacking
until I can replace the software.

(And a special thanks to Amazon for that _special_ discount that can only be
shown in a shopping cart. Sorry, that $1.18 didn't make you competitive, even
with my prepaid Prime shipping. On the other hand, Provantage doesn't really
have any of these and is going to go looking for them, so they may fail.)

------
TreyBoudreau
It has Wi-Fi, but it also has a wall-wart power supply. It won't replace the
iPad unless you duct tape a battery to the back of it.

~~~
stcredzero
Just make the back thicker and add Li-poly modules. It's a suggested _hacking_
platform, you know!

------
ph0rque
Anyone know of any touchsreens in the 5-7" range that cost <$50 in bulk, or
where to look for them?

~~~
ww520
Some of these are quite cheap, from $1 to $27, in bulk.
[http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/touch_screen/--4401---------...](http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/touch_screen/--4401
--------------5-3231,----------.html)

~~~
ph0rque
Thanks, but at first glance, I don't see any touchscreens...

~~~
ph0rque
My mistake, they're all touchscreens. I didn't see the word "touchscreen" in
the description.

